
Getting Organized with Org Mode - correlr
http://correl.phoenixinquis.net/2014/11/25/getting-organized-with-org-mode.html
======
tptacek
With a very little bit of tinkering, org-mode is pretty great for code
auditing. I have a keybinding set to add bookmarks to code, and some simple
tools for easily adding out-of-band notes/comments. That, plus org-mode's
native todo/prioritization.

~~~
zeroDivisible
Any chance that you can write a little bit more about this? I've dug my old
Emacs config files some time ago and now when evil-mode gives such an awesome
alternative to Vim (at least at my skill level), I'm using Emacs for most of
my daily text editing.

I've used org-mode previously and even though I didn't had a chance to dig
into it, I've seen a lot of potential there.

~~~
tptacek
I'm working on a blog post about it now (unfortunately, I've been doing that
for about 3 months now).

~~~
yhager
In that case, how about throwing here just a quick list of features/tools
you're using for this?

~~~
nextos
Seconded, as this sounds very interesting.

------
agentultra
I use org-mode rather extensively in my own day-to-day work. I really like the
table support! I create my time-sheets from my task lists and format it for
HTML export.

I even publish books with it.

It's really powerful.

~~~
ecspike
I've written articles and scripts with it.

In grad school, its support for LaTeX was clutch in Algorithms class where all
the assignments were laden with mathematical symbols.

------
philjackson
It's not nearly as powerful as Org itself, but I've knocked up an org-a-like
at [http://yipgo.com](http://yipgo.com) that might interest people.

~~~
Ixiaus
I like the design. I'm working on a similar service to bring org-mode to more
people other than Emacs geeks (similar to how Slack brought IRC to a wider
audience).

Current productivity tools fall quite short in comparison.

~~~
philjackson
To give you a kick start; things I would consider for Yipgo 2.0:

* Lots of people understandably don't trust an unknown company/person with their potentially secret TODO lists - add dropbox/drive support from the offset. Also means emacs/vim users can hack the files directly.

* "Normal" people like the agenda and wish they could interact with the items from it - defeats the point, but after yipgo was on lifehacker, I picked up a new type of non-technical user who now make up the majority of my users.

* Make sure it's mobile friendly (turns out the editor I chose doesn't work properly on Android, or at all on IOS).

* Possibly a Yipgo 3.0 thing, but people editing at the same time, ala docs, would be great (something I've wanted).

Actually, if you want to get in touch to see if we can combine forces drop me
a mail, phil at apiaxle.com. I'd quite like to monetize the service if
possible.

~~~
jmnicolas
IMO if you don't trust an unknown person with your potentially secret TODO
list, then you shouldn't trust Dropbox, Google, Amazon or Microsoft either.

My secrets are on an air-gaped fully encrypted PC. Apart keeping everything in
my head this is the best I can come with, but it's still not secure enough for
my liking, especially since the whole Truecrypt debacle the doubts are killing
me.

~~~
philjackson
I would have thought that the case too, but it really is my number one request
from people. I guess Dropbox and co. put a lot of effort, money and people
into security making them the better of the two options.

------
tomjen3
I have always wanted to use org mode, but it comes down to that I use more
than one computer and might want to share my todos with people who are not
emacs geeks: how do you guys handle these things?

~~~
LiveTheDream
You can export org mode files as HTML, PDF, LaTex, even iCalendar. Try C-c C-e
to see options.

~~~
tomjen3
Ah but I would have to manually copy them between computers, right?

~~~
tokenrove
I have two approaches to this: for my own use on different computers, I have
scripts that sync the files using git (really I should be using git-annex or
dropbox or similar); for sharing to-dos and so on with other people, I use
org-trello, and they use trello.

------
nodivbyzero
I do exactly the same. Trying to replace Hansoft with Org-mode. And I'm super
happy with my progress

------
morazow
I also use org-mode, mostly for writing documents. Customizing embedded code,
referencing the lines and in the end publishing to beautiful pdf, html,
markdown is really awesome.

------
40pdev
Question: is it worth learning Emacs in order to use Org mode?

~~~
bigbugbag
Learning is emacs is not a destination it is a journey.

The good news is you don't have to learn emacs to benefit from org-mode, give
it a try. Print yourself the reference cards for emacs[1] and org-mode[2], go
through the tutorial that shows up when you first launch emacs and you'll know
enough to start using org-mode and make your own opinion.

[1]:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/refcards/pdf/refcard.pdf](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/refcards/pdf/refcard.pdf)
[2]: [http://orgmode.org/orgcard.pdf](http://orgmode.org/orgcard.pdf)

PS: if you have vi/vim experience/preference you can put some evil in your
emacs:
[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Evil](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Evil)

------
andyl
I've had my eye on OrgMode for awhile - it looks awesome. But I use Vim. Is
there anything on Vim that compares to OrgMode?

~~~
phowat
There is a clone
([https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer](https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer))
but it seems a little abandoned to me right now.

~~~
ecspike
VimOrganizer also REQUIRES a Emacs install for most interesting things.

[https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer/blob/master/INSTALL.tx...](https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer/blob/master/INSTALL.txt#L51)

